# Fat Burner



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a good fat burner? Im training pretty hard at the moment and I have good gains in the chest, arms, shoulders and back, but im still pretty soft around the gut, and with my diet consisting of about 200 grams of protein a day im eatting more than ever. I suppose my question is does anyone know of a good fat burning supplement that I can take to help with the belly area. I dont really want to lose any muscle that I have gained, Im not the biggest fan of alot of cardio I would only do about 15 minutes at the end of each training session.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Mate,

Warrior Blaze is getting great reviews at the moment. It's certainly worth thinking about adding it into the mix of things to aid fat loss.

1 cap pre-workout should be enough to get you started, then work your way up to 2 caps a day.

Have a look here for a review - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/160749-bdccs-review-warrior-blaze.html

Also, if you are due to buy anything from Bodybuildingwarehouse, add BLAZEME to the checkout and you'll get 3 caps to try out 

Hope that helps!


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

i forces dexaparine....top sellin fat burner in the states .now available here,and cos u only need one tab per day you get 2 months worth for the same cost as one months warrior blaze


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

skaman007 said:


> i forces dexaparine....top sellin fat burner in the states .now available here,and cos u only need one tab per day you get 2 months worth for the same cost as one months warrior blaze


Hi Mate,

The highlighted section isn't entirely true.

1 cap of BLAZE per day is an ample amount for many people, so 90 caps in a tub.... 3 months supply


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

read digger v review on dexaprine in the losing weight forum here.....


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

R0B said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> The highlighted section isn't entirely true.
> 
> 1 cap of BLAZE per day is an ample amount for many people, so 90 caps in a tub.... 3 months supply


 lol...if u read digga v"s review on dexaprine in losing weight forum he only took half a dexaprine as its made to snap easily cos many only need half a day....so thats 120 days ...lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

skaman007 said:


> read digger v review on dexaprine in the losing weight forum here.....


Yep, I've read it 



skaman007 said:


> lol...if u read digga v"s review on dexaprine in losing weight forum he only took half a dexaprine as its made to snap easily cos many only need half a day....so thats 120 days ...lol


That's my point, recommended doses are massively person dependent.

Diggy is running BLAZE from the last week of January, so i'll be keeping tabs on it within his journal too :wink:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

*Ultimate Weight Loss Stack* 100 Caps for £24.99 http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd say dexaprine, or something like tt-33 or lean xtreme if you don't want the stims. plus with the protein uncoupling agents in both dexaprine and tt-33 it can help with nutrient uptake and prevention of muscle breakdown. just be sure your diet and training are good and you'll benefit from products like those


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Dexaprine is a fat burner produced in the USA that has an immense popularity in the USA, Europe, and the UK.

Feedback on it has been superb and it is definitely one you only want half a tab for.


----------



## Gibbons (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I think i will buy a bottle of dexaprine asap!!!


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd recommend anabolic designs shredabull, loads of our customers come back for more month on month which to me is the sign of a good product.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Shredabull, Dexaprine and Warrior Blaze have all had awesome reviews - Shredabull is slightly lower on stims, but has more other active ingredients, whilst Blaze is fantastic value at less than £30 delivered. Some great feedback from independent users as well - for example Warrior Blaze review


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

AndrewB said:


> Id say drop the carbs and up the protein and good fat and add in more cardio and the pounds will fall off. You could also add a fat burner to speed the process up but they arent magic pills


The best use for a fat burner imo is first thing in the morning pre-cardio - it'll help wake you up, kick start your metabolism, and give you a bit of a jolt to get you out running / fast walk / whatever you do. Also tames the appetite mid afternoon if you take the second dose around 3pm (say first dose was taken 7-8am ish).


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

wonder thats everyones gonna do when 1,3-Dimethylphenylamine gets banned?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> wonder thats everyones gonna do when 1,3-Dimethylphenylamine gets banned?


Switch to another ingredient? Probably worth stocking up at some point in the future if you're a really big fan - like people did with M1T / ECA etc....easier to get good quality stuff whilst it's widely available than when it's not.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

how about clen?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> how about clen?


Proven to be dangerous for the heart at the dosages everyone commonly uses.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

skaman007 said:


> lol...if u read digga v"s review on dexaprine in losing weight forum he only took half a dexaprine as its made to snap easily cos many only need half a day....so thats 120 days ...lol


Not entirely true mate! 

I was actually taking 1.5 (1 1/2) caps per day, but was too much really, 1 per day split 1/2 in morning and 1/2 in the afternoon will be fine. or just all in the morning. nothing after about 3-4pm though or you will not sleep. Dex has a very long half life - 8hrs+ on my reckoning.

Should be ordering my Blaze end of this week, and be starting it a week on Monday. Will be running it for 6 weeks - as am doing a like for like review, and will ten be comparing.

PLease bear in mind that if, as Rob says, you get 3 months worth in a tub then dont run it for three months. All of these sorts of burners downregulate the alpha receptors in your cells, and as a consequence lose there fat burning capabilities over time. Run which ever you choose for 4-6 weeks and then take 4 weeks off, or 2 on 2 off - up to you. Running it for 3 months will NOT give you any noticeable benefit compared to running it for 6 weeks and not taking anything for 6 weeks. :lol: So save the cash and run it for 2 cycles.


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

Id suggest a max cycle of 60 days on Dexaprine, at 1/day. I'm a big guy who is relatively stim tolerant, and 1 Dexaprine/day is plenty for me. I drink the occasional coffee/diet cola during the day which has caffeine, but thats about it.

Thats why Dexaprine contains 60 pills. Enough for the avg person to get a full 6-8 week cycle, for the price of maybe 1 cycle of anything else. For the people brave enough to take 2/day...well you get a month supply of the most stimulant packed days you have ever seen


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

VaughnTrue said:


> Id suggest a max cycle of 60 days on Dexaprine, at 1/day. I'm a big guy who is relatively stim tolerant, and 1 Dexaprine/day is plenty for me. I drink the occasional coffee/diet cola during the day which has caffeine, but thats about it.
> 
> Thats why Dexaprine contains 60 pills. Enough for the avg person to get a full 6-8 week cycle, for the price of maybe 1 cycle of anything else. For the people brave enough to take 2/day...well you get a month supply of the most stimulant packed days you have ever seen


Bloody hell, 2 a day, screw that. My heart rate was at 150 bpm 2 and a half hours after taking 1.5.

Also at 6 Weeks I got the feeling that my receptors were pretty screwed, hence the recommendation of 6 on and 4 off.

Great product though Vaughan. Seriously good.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Not entirely true mate!
> 
> I was actually taking 1.5 (1 1/2) caps per day, but was too much really, 1 per day split 1/2 in morning and 1/2 in the afternoon will be fine. or just all in the morning. nothing after about 3-4pm though or you will not sleep. Dex has a very long half life - 8hrs+ on my reckoning.
> 
> ...


Don't you mean beta receptors? Fairly tough to properly hit the alpha receptors, not much on the market that will do it yohimbine hcl aside (with insulin tightly controlled).

Ketotifen and catapress keep the receptors relatively fresh but Dexaprine doesn't look to have any huge beta2 receptor antagonists as far as I can see so not sure this is a real concern...

Naturally the body adapts to stimulants though in many other ways so fair point overall.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Well i got some forza T5's sat here with me... Gonna take a cycle in the summer! First time with fat burners (Coz i'm leaving it to late this year to cut naturally) should be fun seeing how well these little pills work


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of taking dexaprine after reading about it on here but haven't used fat burners before. So (stupid newbie question approaching!) Is dexaprine as safe and effective for women? And will it be ok to take half or should I be trying to take even less, if that's even possible?


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Another question... Is it possible to take Dexaprine whilst bulking? I would be doing cardio in the mornings, but the rest of the day I would continue with my strength routine with an intake of 3000 cals throughout the day. Trying to ween off carbs and up the protein at the mo.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Great thread, don't like shreadabull stuff made me feel like i was having a heart attack.

It was the raspberry ketones they stuff it full of, my guts didn't like it one bit.

I've just received the ultimate fat loss stack, about to neck one of those.

And i have two tubs of dexaprine, and a free tt33

Lets nail this fat loss once and for all, 15 weeks is too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Great thread, don't like shreadabull stuff made me feel like i was having a heart attack.
> 
> It was the raspberry ketones they stuff it full of, my guts didn't like it one bit.
> 
> ...


Good luck Dazzza!!

Your AVI always make me laugh


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BBWarehouse said:


> Proven to be dangerous for the heart at the dosages everyone commonly uses.


Really? just becuase you're a supplement company and sponsor, don't go sprouting the dangers of something that is based on BULL$hit...

In fact quite the opposite of what you say. Clen is used medically these days at 720mcg/day!!!!! to HELP prevent cardiac atrophy when heart assist devices are used. This was started in the UK and called the "Harefield protocol" and is now widely accepted"

http://www.intechopen.com/source/pdfs/18886/InTech-Myocardial_recovery_following_left_ventricular_assist_device_therapy.pdf

that one explains the harefield protocol

this ones shows the result on LBM:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16962470


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> Don't you mean beta receptors? Fairly tough to properly hit the alpha receptors, not much on the market that will do it yohimbine hcl aside (with insulin tightly controlled).
> 
> Ketotifen and catapress keep the receptors relatively fresh but Dexaprine doesn't look to have any huge beta2 receptor antagonists as far as I can see so not sure this is a real concern...
> 
> Naturally the body adapts to stimulants though in many other ways so fair point overall.


theres no evidence that b2 receptors downregulate. In fact see my previous post on the "harefield protocol" where they used clen at 720mcg/day (they built up to it by increasing dose daily) and did so for 3-6months.... and have verifiable medical outcomes from that...

for those that want ketotifen, its sold as Nytol in the UK... or sleep easy from tesco as a generic..


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Glad to be of service 

Luck, nah don't need luck i can lose it have done many times.

Just haven't been aggressive about it. I wanted to keep if not gain a bit, so nice and slow does it.

Been living off mince/tuna and veg for the past 15 weeks, with good fats just been eating a bit more of it as the christmas run up is chaos at work.

Now it's january i can go full on.

But im now on the ultimate fat loss stack, it has a nice clean energy no jitters at all, and temp is up a nice amount.

I have also received tt33 and dexaprine which i shall fire up tomorrow.

Like my moniker says, im a caffeine addict. 



R0B said:


> Good luck Dazzza!!
> 
> Your AVI always make me laugh


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> theres no evidence that b2 receptors downregulate. In fact see my previous post on the "harefield protocol" where they used clen at 720mcg/day (they built up to it by increasing dose daily) and did so for 3-6months.... and have verifiable medical outcomes from that...
> 
> for those that want ketotifen, its sold as Nytol in the UK... or sleep easy from tesco as a generic..


Fair point but it is widely discussed and ketotifen is commonly used to supposedly stop it if it does occur. Will check out those local sources, have just been getting generics from ADC myself.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well the fat loss stack is wearing off, had a good burn for a few hours so is nice stuff.

Now im thinking of trying the dexaprine now, question is what time do i fancy going bed.

Edit - Right that's half a tab, wish me luck.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Dexaprine while bulking - Hmmm why would you want to unless it is to increase performance? If doing so, keep it to half a tab and get some shakes made as eating food will be something you may not want to for most of the day.

Dazza - Stick to half a tab as soon as you wake up and eventually add a second half tab no later than midday. Any later and yeah sleep could be impacted.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I took the first half at 3pm and was fine by around 7pm.

I was having a play around to access my tolerance.

Years back I could pop eca like they were tic tacs.

I'm still up as I have a stinking cold.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dazza, was the first pill Elite Nutritions Ultimate Weight Loss Stack?

If so, you must be very stim tolerant. I find it really stimmy and a heavy crash.

Be interested to see what you think of the tt-33. I am currently looking for a stim-free fatloss product.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nope, bit more stim then dex but nothing as harsh as eca.

I do prefer dex, least for now i need to take both for a longer run.

I'll pop a tt-33 now, just to have an idea.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Dazza - The TT-33 can be taken any time really as it will work over a longer period of time being a thyroid analog. Expect to feel warmer and to sweat more on it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well that's the first thing i noticed with dex, i was getting warmer and had a real nice euphoric feeling.

Any coming off it, well i couldn't feel it just a nice mellow come down really.

So stacking tt-33 with dex could be rather special, say 1x dex and 3/4 tt-33

Well it's been nearly an hour, and i can feel body temp is up, so somethings going on.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

This should be very good indeed. Nice to a freezing cold day like today too!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed, today included christ it's bitter, that's me thermals going on as i have to go scrapyard.

Anyway got my bbw order today, lo and behold they threw in three tabs of warrior blaze.

Down the hatch they go.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well blaze is very stimmy initially, then backs off and the 1,3 takes over, very good for focus but seems to be a bit short lived compared to the other two.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Im using shredded mass from BBwarehouse

Loving it so far, no loss in strength and the fat is falling off, though my training and diest is the best its ever been while i do this cycle, VERY clean food 

wil post up some pictures


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anybody tried Liquid Clenbutrx Hardcore?

My brother in law wants to get a fat burner and asked me to find out the best ones ect and ive just saw this never saw it before

Its off Preditor nutrition


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> Im using shredded mass from BBwarehouse
> 
> Loving it so far, no loss in strength and the fat is falling off, though my training and diest is the best its ever been while i do this cycle, VERY clean food
> 
> wil post up some pictures


Glad you're liking it, it's a wicked formula for those doing a total body recomp or cutting cycle. Saves a ton of money too vs. buying Epi and a seperate fat burner.

Congrats on the solid diet! Hardest bit to get right!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> Glad you're liking it, it's a wicked formula for those doing a total body recomp or cutting cycle. Saves a ton of money too vs. buying Epi and a seperate fat burner.
> 
> Congrats on the solid diet! Hardest bit to get right!


I was 205lb when I got back of holiday on the 7th and around 18% bf I started cutting on the 8th and been on shredded mass since the 9th and now I weigh 194lb and ivenot lost any of my strength, ive not gained any strength or mass but havent LOST anywhich what I wanted to acheive, I still have 3 weeks to go so will deffo get before and after pics up

just a quick question, what would you advice PCT? I have loads of nolva and clomid how long shoulI run it for and how long after should I wait to run my 10 weeks cycle of test-e ?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

antere07 said:


> Anybody tried Liquid Clenbutrx Hardcore?
> 
> My brother in law wants to get a fat burner and asked me to find out the best ones ect and ive just saw this never saw it before
> 
> Its off Preditor nutrition


They market this on the basis it tastes so bad it must be good.

Leaving that aside I know a few who have taken it and they all like it but it is a quite high stim product so if you can handle that, a good choice.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> I was 205lb when I got back of holiday on the 7th and around 18% bf I started cutting on the 8th and been on shredded mass since the 9th and now I weigh 194lb and ivenot lost any of my strength, ive not gained any strength or mass but havent LOST anywhich what I wanted to acheive, I still have 3 weeks to go so will deffo get before and after pics up
> 
> just a quick question, what would you advice PCT? I have loads of nolva and clomid how long shoulI run it for and how long after should I wait to run my 10 weeks cycle of test-e ?


In terms of PCT, it's only Epi plus lots of fat burning ingredients, so the PH component is quite mild. Say you're doing 4 weeks of Epi (it's 30mg per day in Shredded Mass), then it's likely you won't be shut down *that* much.

Personally I'd say:

1) Run a standard PCT - whatever's worked well for you in the past, I'd go with that. If you've never run PCT before, this is a good article that'll give you a SERM based routine if you wanted to use the SERMs you have on hand - http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-otc-steroids.aspx

If you wanted to do OTC PCT, I've used a combination of natural test booster, plus ATD before (did that after 6 weeks on Halovol), and that worked fine for me. If you've got serms on hand however, the guidelines in the article above would do the trick I expect.

2) As for time off, the general rule is "time on + pct = time off" - based on that, once you do your 4 weeks on Shredded Mass and 21 day PCT, you should leave 51 days before starting the next cycle.

The time on + pct rule is quite cautious, but then at least you'll know you're completely recovered.

Shredded Mass should basically be treated like Epi, in terms of both time on / off and PCT.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> In terms of PCT, it's only Epi plus lots of fat burning ingredients, so the PH component is quite mild. Say you're doing 4 weeks of Epi (it's 30mg per day in Shredded Mass), then it's likely you won't be shut down *that* much.
> 
> Personally I'd say:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate

Running nolva on its own sorted me out coming off SD matrix, ill run that on its own

Cheers!

p.s progress report here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/148031-venums-journal.html#post2785600


----------

